# man killed



## arhillbilly (Nov 13, 2008)

i don't know all the details, but a retired lawyer was killed just north of me by a barberchair, he was cutting alone and was found by his tractor, he had walked 100" or so and died on his way to the hospital( 30 miles away)


----------

